# Best general Benchmark tool

## dundas

Dear all:

         I've tried some benchmark tools as listed below on gentoo-portage, so far nbench looks neat to me, I hope someone could suggest their favorate general purpose hardware benchmark tool, (not looking for specific ones, like filesystem only tools), thanks a lot.

```
app-benchmarks/lmbench 

Suite of simple, portable benchmarks

app-benchmarks/tiobench 

Portable, robust, fully-threaded I/O benchmark program

app-benchmarks/bonnie++ 

Hard drive bottleneck testing benchmark suite.

app-benchmarks/bonnie 

Performance Test of Filesystem I/O using standard C library calls.

app-benchmarks/cpuburn 

designed to heavily load CPU chips [testing purposes]

app-benchmarks/siege 

A HTTP regression testing and benchmarking utility

app-benchmarks/bashmark 

Geno's cross platform benchmarking suite

app-benchmarks/acovea 

Analysis of Compiler Options via Evolutionary Algorithm

app-benchmarks/stress 

Imposes stressful loads on different aspects of the system.

app-benchmarks/pipebench 

Measures the speed of stdin/stdout communication

app-benchmarks/contest 

Test system responsiveness for compare different kernels

app-benchmarks/jmeter 

Load test and measure performance on HTTP/FTP services, and databases.

app-benchmarks/nbench 

Linux/Unix of release 2 of BYTE Magazine's BYTEmark benchmark

app-benchmarks/piozone 

A hard-disk benchmarking tool.

app-benchmarks/httperf 

A tool from HP for measuring web server performance.

app-benchmarks/volanomark 

Java server benchmark utility

app-benchmarks/iozone 

Filesystem benchmarking program

app-benchmarks/dbench 

Popular filesystem benchmark

app-benchmarks/xfbsuite 

benchmark suite

app-benchmarks/ltp 

Linux Test Project: testsuite for the linux kernel
```

----------

## dundas

anymore comments for a comprehensive benchmark tool please?

The main purpose is to compare between different hardwares, I think many of u might just came across this issue in real life...

thanks again!

----------

## Non_E

Thanks for such a comprehensive list. I have already been looking for something like this for some time.

EDIT: I'd better look into portage  :Smile: 

----------

## dundas

rite, lol, 

u r welcome Non_E.

----------

